
Is Magento Worth Revisiting? - sanderson1
https://content.nanobox.io/is-magento-worth-revisiting/
======
tylerflint
I don't mean to be controversial here, but I really don't think so. If you're
a quality engineer, you should stay away from Magento at all cost. I recently
tried to download M2 and take it for a spin. It's very apparent they haven't
learned. As an example, Magento still requires flock as a form of application-
level locking (ie: the locking semantics of the application depend on a file-
system behavior that is often unavailable on network filesystems). The
filesystem must be writable for Magento to work at all. The engineering team
completely ignores the realities of running Magento on a multi-node setup, or
in a cloud environment. Not that a 12-factor app is the end-all specification,
but it seems like the engineering team doesn't even understand the challenges
of running in a cloud environment at all. This is very discouraging to me. In
the beginning, I had very high hopes for Magento and I devoted thousands of
hours and dozens of modules back to the community. Sad.

~~~
technologyvault
It seems like making your platform easy to run in the cloud is kind of
important these days.

I used Magento for a store several years ago, but dropped it after running
into problem after problem. Looks like it's still not time to come back.

------
uxcolumbo
What are some good alternatives?

